# luca and sheep*lucas turn, with a prolaps*



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is luca my full blood and sheep (try and guess which one she is :wink: ) my mutt boer. Sheep is due the 31 and I thought luca was the 3rd but seems to be closer then sheep. So here we go on the count down. :hair:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep*

Haha so cute! I love the name Sheep. I'm sure they'll pop for you soon!

Happy Kiddings! :thumb: :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep*

Happy kidding :thumb: Thinking pinkpinkpink!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep*

I'm guessing Sheep is the red doe since she has all that wooly stuff on her!

Good looking goats! I hope they give you nice healthy kids!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep*

That would be sheep lol, My 3 year old daughter kinda named her, she still to this day thinks she is a sheep lol.

No, think :kidblue: :kidblue: , that way I cant talk myself into keeping any. I have way more then enough!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: luca and sheep*

Nice...thinking pink.... :thumb: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: luca and sheep*

Haha cute girls, love the name sheep! We have a red doe that gets a THICK winter coat, if I didn't go out and pull some of the loose undercoat or brush her now and then she'd be Sheep's twin, heh..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep*

Her coat NEVER goes away. I have brushed, and pulled, and its there to stay. Maybe fiber in her, idk. Im prob. gonna clip her this next summer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: luca and sheep*

They still may surprise you with babies going by the due dates you have....Sheep looks to have a single, and being a FF with a single, sometimes those udders only get "so big" so I'd still watch her otherwise she'll be sneaky on you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep*

Oh I dont trust that girl one bit (sheep) she lives right out side my window and gets a 'physical' 4 times a day lol. Yes this is both of their first time, and Im thinking 1 with sheep too, which is ok, less to keep track of lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: luca and sheep*



Jessica84 said:


> Her coat NEVER goes away. I have brushed, and pulled, and its there to stay. Maybe fiber in her, idk. Im prob. gonna clip her this next summer.


OMG how funny! Is she part sheep somehow? :wink: Either way she's a pretty girl!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: luca and sheep*

she is a geep! :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: luca and sheep*

Very pretty girls!! That fuzz on Sheep is too funny. :laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep*

geep is what came to mind when I found out that there were geeps lol. And thank you kw farms, sheep is a bit of a freak, but I like her


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep*

Well have a time with these two girl the last 24 hours :hair: 
Luca got out yesterday with all the 'not so far along' girls and Rigbe my buck. Came home at 4 and put up a fight to go back in the cage, but got her. Went and did my rounds at 9 and she was in the far end of the house with sheep in front of her, got sheep out of the way and could not get her up, her butt was right up to the wall. she was just being odd so slid my hand down and felt something not normal, so got her moved a bit so I could see what was going on, and there was her uterus. so got her up, it went back inside. I moved her into the kidding stall and her ligs were gone, and a little discharge. So every half hour was up checking her, no baby no more uterus. And now ligs are back. Im guessing maybe Rigbe herassed her is why it came out?????

And now sheep has no ligs, a small clear string, and has been eating like crazy all morning so have my eye on both of them


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep ****update*****

Good luck!!!
wait... you mean the uterus wasn't in the body???!!! was it completely out?
Anyway glad it cleared up!
M.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep ****update*****

All the way out....could not belive it, never seen it out pre babys, just after, well with cows, 
And sheep has a 3 fool long string and grinding her teeth THEY OR IT IS ON THE WAY!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: luca and sheep ****update*****

Good luck! BTW, I think Sheep is one of the best names I have ever heard for a goat! :wink: I wonder if her baby (or babies) will have fluffy fur too? :greengrin:

Hope all goes well!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep ****update****water broke*

Sheeps water just broke....should have seen the look on her face lol, it was a total, 'what the heck just happened'

bessmiller it gets better, way before I got the goats we got a barbato (spell check) sheep, and we call her 'the goat' so it got confusing there for a bit lol


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep ****update****water broke*

if the uterus was completely out I'd be concerned about infection!!! so I guess there are'nt any babies? Anyways I'd at least ask a vet about whether antibiotics would be appropriate... better safe than sorry if you know what I mean...
Good luck!
M.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: luca and sheep ****update****water broke*

hope every thing goes smooth!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: luca and sheep***sheep down*****

Ok kinda have two posts going (sorry about that) so if you didnt read the other one, 1 doe 7.4lbs and 1 buck 6.4lbs. All three are doing good, she is such a good mama she even cleans me lol. Ill get pics tomorrow, its dark now.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: luca and sheep***sheep down*****



> bessmiller it gets better, way before I got the goats we got a barbato (spell check) sheep, and we call her 'the goat' so it got confusing there for a bit lol


Haha! That is great.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Was cleaning up after sheep, and luca has a little blood and discharge on tail. When she lays down that darn uterus is comming back out, and she is acting 'very serious' and laying down alot, hope things go good with this prolaps ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Prayers that Luca will be just fine! Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She at the moment, had decided she is not in labor!! I dont know about this one. I have been reading this stupid internet all day, and one thing that I found was if they have a uterin prolaps sometimes it feels like they are in labor and push (she is not pushing though) and makes it worse.......Has anyone else had this happen to them?? and what is the difference between a viginal prolaps and a uterin prolaps, and how can you tell which is which?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Not sure how to tell the difference, but if it is her uterus, the kids would have to be inside it.... I would guess that if she is having a uterine prolapse that the kids are most likely dead, if it is vaginal they may still be alive, but you need to have a vet come out and sew her up or put one of those prolapse things on her they use in sheep. I don't know about goats, but with cattle most people just send the cow down the road once they prolapse so I don't know if they ever get better or if they will be able to conceive again.

Good luck and congrats on two healthy kids!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The kids are still alive, thought of that. From what I got out of what I have read on this darn internet is a vaginal is pre kids, and uterin is after. I have a prolapse harness on the way, so hope it gets here fast incase it gets worse. 
She probably does have a chance of it happening again, but she was a very expensive goat and has a personality, so not going to give up on her.
With cows the problem is the uteris is sooo big and to put it back in is hard, so what they do is get a band (the big size for casteration) and put it on the uterus to keep them from bleeding to death. wont be able to breed anymore but still get $$ for her. I myself will never do this, but do know people who have


----------

